# Locos Hydraulics



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

I wanted to know what ever happened to Locos Hydraulic in Cali are they still puting in work in the streets in Los Angeles ? :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 2 2006, 12:29 AM~4958209
> *I wanted to know what ever happened to Locos Hydraulic in Cali are they still puting in work in the streets in Los Angeles ?  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

locos hydraulics in phx are putting it down


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

Meme's on cyco's hit list lololo!


----------



## Chosenone (Feb 28, 2004)

dont ask, dont tell :angry:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

what ever happen to meme?


----------



## gametightinc.com (Dec 10, 2005)

not to fucc up your topic... but I will give a reward of some sort for "verified" info on the whereabouts of MEME from Loco's Hydraulics. The Loco's that was located in Hawthorne then moved to Watts by 92nd & Alameda. PM me... let's talk...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

are you guys talking about hima or however it's spelled that used to help with the hopping of that blue and grey mazda?? And the other guy wore the clown face? I thought those guys were out of el paso TX. and the mazda used to be gold.. this topic is a year old..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 1 2006, 11:29 PM~4958209
> *I wanted to know what ever happened to Locos Hydraulic in Cali are they still puting in work in the streets in Los Angeles ?  :0
> *


HOMEBOY IS STILL AROUND THE L.A. AREA


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

haven't seen meme in a while


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 02:43 AM~8377423
> *are you guys talking about hima or however it's spelled that used to help with the hopping of that blue and grey mazda?? And the other guy wore the clown face? I thought those guys were out of el paso TX. and the mazda used to be gold.. this topic is a year old..
> *


Naw the shop your talking about is WORLD CLASS HYDRAULICS in EL PASO, TX. The owner of that shop is named MARCOS LUJAN. They used to be called LOCO's HYDRAULICS, but that was years ago. This topic is about LOCO's HYDRAULICS from LA, & the owner of that shop was MEME.....


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gametightinc.com_@Jul 24 2007, 02:31 AM~8377311
> *not to fucc up your topic... but I will give a reward of some sort for "verified" info on the whereabouts of MEME from Loco's Hydraulics. The Loco's that was located in Hawthorne then moved to Watts by 92nd & Alameda. PM me... let's talk...
> *


Daaaamn, what he do? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Green 64 hopper! = MEME


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

damn ....... another mando???


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## gametightinc.com (Dec 10, 2005)

I will offer a reward that will tell me exactly where he is... nothing illegal so no need to worry... I just got done very wrong and Im trying to make things right, just trying to serve some court papers. I am expecting a big settlement and i am willing to break off the person who can give me a "VERIFIABLE" address.. my word is good... PM ME or call (619)886-8226


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Mar 2 2006, 01:29 AM~4958209
> *I wanted to know what ever happened to Locos Hydraulic in Cali are they still puting in work in the streets in Los Angeles ?  :0
> *


 :angry: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 03:43 AM~8377423
> *are you guys talking about hima or however it's spelled that used to help with the hopping of that blue and grey mazda?? And the other guy wore the clown face? I thought those guys were out of el paso TX. and the mazda used to be gold.. this topic is a year old..
> *


does anybody know the guy I'm talking about? Yeah they were Loco's hydraulics and are now World Class. Does anybody know what happened to this guy not the owner the guys name is hyma or however it's spelled?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gametightinc.com_@Jul 25 2007, 01:23 AM~8385405
> *I will offer a reward that will tell me exactly where he is... nothing illegal so no need to worry... I just got done very wrong and Im trying to make things right, just trying to serve some court papers.  I am expecting a big settlement and i am willing to break off the person who can give me a "VERIFIABLE" address.. my word is good... PM ME or call (619)886-8226
> *


snitch? :nono:


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 25 2007, 11:34 AM~8387173
> *snitch? :nono:
> *



:uh: 

nothing worse than a theif. I'd rat out a theif in a heartbeat.

There is no honor in that game.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DZN customs_@Jul 25 2007, 11:29 AM~8387579
> *:uh:
> 
> nothing worse than a theif.  I'd rat out a theif in a heartbeat.
> ...


PREACH


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 25 2007, 02:33 AM~8385558
> *does anybody know the guy I'm talking about? Yeah they were Loco's hydraulics and are now World Class. Does anybody know what happened to this guy not the owner the guys name is hyma or however it's spelled?
> *


You talking about some fool called "JICAMA", that used to work there...


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Jul 24 2007, 02:26 PM~8380925
> *damn ....... another mando???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

I think Meme is in El Paso..............also. j/k Why you guys keep coming to Texas. Go home and face the music. :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 25 2007, 11:52 AM~8388243
> *PREACH
> *


i guess thats the diffrence between me and u,we smash on snitches in cali regardlees of the cause,we just keep are noses out of peoples shit! no matter whos at fault. a fool i dont know could be standing right next to me and get shot and if it aint none of my business or none of my peeps ....i dont know shit!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 25 2007, 07:11 PM~8390964
> *i guess thats the diffrence between me and u,we smash on snitches in cali regardlees of the cause,we just keep are noses out of peoples shit! no matter whos at fault. a fool i dont know could be standing right next to me and get shot and if it aint none of my business or none of my peeps ....i dont know shit!
> *


LOOK BAKABOY :0! . IT'S A CASE BY CASE MATTER. AND ALLOW ME TO REMIND YOU SINCE YOU THINK SOME OF US ARE NOT FROM CALI. YOUR CATTLE ASS :uh: IS FROM BAKERSFIELD! THE ONLY THING YOU GOT OUT THERE IS HEY AND COWS! THE ONLY THING YOU SMASH IS COW DUNK! AND YOUR RIGHT. YOU :uh: DON'T KNOW SHIT!


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 25 2007, 08:11 PM~8390964
> *i guess thats the diffrence between me and u,we smash on snitches in cali regardlees of the cause,we just keep are noses out of peoples shit! no matter whos at fault. a fool i dont know could be standing right next to me and get shot and if it aint none of my business or none of my peeps ....i dont know shit!
> *



That's called aiding social parasites.

congratulations for helping with the demise of a society


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## gametightinc.com (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 25 2007, 09:34 AM~8387173
> *snitch? :nono:
> *


snitchin speaks for itself... im not snitchin homie.. done time, never snitched.. im trying to sue the guy in court because he took off with half of my impala.. over 30gz in damages.. just trying to get some $$$ back, how is that snitchin?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gametightinc.com_@Jul 26 2007, 02:47 AM~8394060
> *snitchin speaks for itself... im not snitchin homie.. done time, never snitched.. im trying to sue the guy in court because he took off with half of my impala.. over 30gz in damages.. just trying to get some $$$ back, how is that snitchin?
> *


what year of impala?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Jul 25 2007, 02:38 PM~8389058
> *You talking about some fool called "JICAMA", that used to work there...
> *


Do you know him? I thought his name was hyma? If you watch that lowrider 25th anniversary vid he's holding the cord to that mini truck dancer it's gold in this vid though it was around 2001


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 25 2007, 07:58 PM~8391811
> *LOOK BAKABOY  :0! . IT'S A CASE BY CASE MATTER. AND ALLOW ME TO REMIND YOU SINCE YOU THINK SOME OF US ARE NOT FROM CALI. YOUR CATTLE ASS :uh:  IS FROM BAKERSFIELD! THE ONLY THING YOU GOT OUT THERE IS HEY AND COWS! THE ONLY THING YOU SMASH IS COW DUNK! AND YOUR RIGHT. YOU :uh: DON'T KNOW SHIT!
> *


damn i guess you got affended! guilty or what ....? i never said anyone was a snitch i just said snitchin aint cool, and being from bako yes i am! you got my city fuked up thinkin were just cows and shit, bring ur ass and get served both ways! u know were to find me and how to get ahold of me so see ya when i see ya! its up to you!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 26 2007, 10:08 AM~8395501
> *damn i guess you got affended! guilty or what ....? i never said anyone was a snitch i just said snitchin aint cool, and being from bako yes i am! you got my city fuked up thinkin were just cows and shit, bring ur ass and get served both ways! u know were to find me and how to get ahold of me so see ya when i see ya! its up to you!
> *


DIDN'T GET OFFENDED HOMIE. YOUR JUST TALKING THAT SNITCHIN SHIT WHEN "GROWN FOLKS" ARE TALKING SERIOUS MONEY LOSS MATTERS. IF YOU LOST MONEY OFF SOME CHUMP YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND THAT. NOW YOU CAN KEEP TALKIN THAT DUMB ASS WANNA BE :uh: GANGSTA TALK. BUT MOST OF US ARE IN THIS TOPIC ARE ADDRESSIN ABOUT MEME. AND BY THE WAY I DON'T KNOW WHICH (BARN) TO FIND YOUR ASS!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 26 2007, 10:21 AM~8396141
> *DIDN'T GET OFFENDED HOMIE. YOUR JUST TALKING THAT SNITCHIN SHIT WHEN "GROWN FOLKS" ARE TALKING SERIOUS MONEY LOSS MATTERS. IF YOU LOST MONEY OFF SOME CHUMP YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND THAT. NOW YOU CAN KEEP TALKIN THAT DUMB ASS WANNA BE :uh:  GANGSTA TALK. BUT MOST OF US ARE IN THIS TOPIC ARE ADDRESSIN ABOUT MEME. AND BY THE WAY I DON'T KNOW WHICH (BARN) TO FIND YOUR ASS!
> *


2438 e california bakersfiled ca 93305 ask for ben!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 26 2007, 11:37 AM~8396246
> *2438 e california bakersfiled ca 93305 ask for ben!
> *


OK :biggrin: I'LL BRING THA PICK UP TRUCK SO I CAN PICK UP THAT (HEY) FROM YOU BEN.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 26 2007, 11:03 AM~8396478
> *OK :biggrin: I'LL BRING THA PICK UP TRUCK SO I CAN PICK THAT (HEY) FROM YOU BEN.
> *


kool!


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 26 2007, 02:30 AM~8394133
> *Do you know him? I thought his name was hyma? If you watch that lowrider 25th anniversary vid he's holding the cord to that mini truck dancer it's gold in this vid though it was around 2001
> *


There's no one by that name there other than "JICAMA". If he is short & bold w/ tatoos on his arms that's him. I know him, but haven't seen him in about 4 years. I think he is still around in EL PASO, TX...


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 26 2007, 11:21 AM~8396141
> *DIDN'T GET OFFENDED HOMIE. YOUR JUST TALKING THAT SNITCHIN SHIT WHEN "GROWN FOLKS" ARE TALKING SERIOUS MONEY LOSS MATTERS. IF YOU LOST MONEY OFF SOME CHUMP YOU WOULD UNDERSTAND THAT. NOW YOU CAN KEEP TALKIN THAT DUMB ASS WANNA BE :uh:  GANGSTA TALK. BUT MOST OF US ARE IN THIS TOPIC ARE ADDRESSIN ABOUT MEME. AND BY THE WAY I DON'T KNOW WHICH (BARN) TO FIND YOUR ASS!
> *


I feel you on what you just said in regards to lossing money because, I lost both of my lowriders messing with someone that I tried to help out in the beginning and he fucked me over in a hugh way. Right now, he is no where to be found. One thing though, in my situtuation, I got clowned on here because, I issued a challenge to someone and right after that is when I lost my rides. Also, it was guy's in my OWN CLUB who didn't say shit in my defense, they new what had happen and they kept their mouths close. I am not a baller, just a guy working a 9-5 and taking care of my family so that hurted my like hell. My 2cents.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I FEEL YOU ON THAT. 9 TO 5 I'M STILL IN. WELCOME TO THE CLUB BRO.


----------



## gametightinc.com (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 26 2007, 02:30 AM~8394133
> *Do you know him? I thought his name was hyma? If you watch that lowrider 25th anniversary vid he's holding the cord to that mini truck dancer it's gold in this vid though it was around 2001
> *


61 bubbletop groundup restoration, chromed out everything... nothin to do left but lift it... he gave it back with no frame, no real daytons, grip of missing parts, chips on the paint, sittin on a framestand on a sidewalk in watts, with a fucked up engine next to it.. with his shop closed up.. disappeared since then, it's cool though everybody, thanks for your help,.. i got it from here


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 26 2007, 10:55 PM~8402335
> *I FEEL YOU ON THAT. 9 TO 5 I'M STILL IN. WELCOME TO THE CLUB BRO.
> *


----------



## Moffles (8 mo ago)

RAGTOPROY said:


> Daaaamn, what he do? :biggrin:


----------



## Moffles (8 mo ago)

RAGTOPROY said:


> Daaaamn, what he do? :biggrin:


Are you talking about meme the one that used to work with tono and had that green Cadillac back in 1994 when they were on 58dr and hooper south central madness


----------

